# saintly's Sanzon iwagumi.



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone. i thought i'd share with you my current project 

*specs*
120cm opti-white glass aquarium
Arcadia luminaire 4 x 54wt5 (2 running)
1 x Eheim 2028
1 x korolia no.2 
pressurised co2 system.

*substrate*
re-used ADA AS, bacter 100 and 2 x oliver knott nature soil.
*

Hardscape Materials.*
Coppice Green stone.

*Plants*
e acicularis
e tenellus
HC
liliaeopsis NZ.

I did attempt to use a different type of stone, but sadly i didn't like it. here's a first attempt.









i went to a local stone supplier here in the UK and managed to get some quality stones at a brilliant price.




























after much deliberation i decided onthe following layout....










my attempt at artistic photography 










up dates soon.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

plants kindly received from aquafleur....


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

and on to the planting....




























tenellus acicualris and liliaeopsis .....


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

That's a neat little package for plants. For those who aren't familiar with the term "Sanzon" - can you give a definition? I believe it comes from Japanes rock gardens, with a 3 rock formation....but don't quote me on that!


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

sanzon is basicly a 3 rock formation. this was inspired by an amano tank that i'd seen, where he uses 3 main stones, yes 3 MAIN stones 
HC first









then adding the liliaeopsis....



















then tenellus and aciualris....










filling....










and the final scape, planted and filled....


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

after approx 4 days from set up the HC has established itself very quickly. i have one or 2 stems which have grown at least 1 inch....










liliaeopsis has also started to show signs of new growth.

here's a shot from the side....










thanks for looking


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

That's a nice planting density to begin with. I've noticed in my tanks it can be difficult with maintenance if you have multiple 'foreground' plants or plants with runners. Do you have to keep up with this setup to prevent one plant from taking over another?


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

hooha said:


> That's a nice planting density to begin with. I've noticed in my tanks it can be difficult with maintenance if you have multiple 'foreground' plants or plants with runners. Do you have to keep up with this setup to prevent one plant from taking over another?


absaluteley, the only plant that concerns me is the tenellus. but if it does mix with the liliaeopsis i wont mind too much. if it were HC i would worry.

the liliaeopsis will eventually reach the front glass, but again i dont mind. The HC will give the impression of density as the liliaeopsis wont be so thick but the gree of the HC will make it appear so.

it's all good in theory, but we'll see what happens in 3 months 

thnaks for the reply hooha


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

You are very active in creating scapes, and very creative!


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks fabac! 

the liliaeopsis is dong brilliantly! theres a lot of runners coming from each clump. it's growing almost as fast as the HC now.  

the tenellus is now developing submerged leaves too


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

In the Sanzon Iwagumi rules, there is only one main rock that will be placed in the golden point, other 2 rocks are only the auxiliary factors. 
Your layout is too proportionnate to become a Sanzon...


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

Blue_Dolphinvn said:


> In the Sanzon Iwagumi rules, there is only one main rock that will be placed in the golden point, other 2 rocks are only the auxiliary factors.
> Your layout is too proportionnate to become a Sanzon...


this really isn't true. sanzon just means 3 stone pillar i believe. just look at amano catalogue 2008 page's 42 -44 and all shall become cleat to you.....3 MAIN STONES! and not place to the golden selection. you need to check your facts!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

There was a link I saw a while back describing the different placements of the Sanzon stones in a rock garden layout (terrestrial garden). There was about 20 diffferent ways to place them with different names.....I don't think theres is one interpretation of a Sanzon layout.....


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.aisf.or.jp/~jaanus/deta/s/sanzoniwagumi.htm

Main stone (chuusonseki) and two smaller attendant stones (kyoujiseki).

http://www.ifnet.or.jp/~chisao/english/frame/garden-era.htm

Charlie


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

so i guess amano misinforms. if we play by the rules, this must mean 90%of aquatic iwagumis are wrong. 

this makes me feel quite sad, that i have to try and justify what I'm doing.if you don't like my scape, just say so.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't see where anyone says they don't like your scape. I only see where someone pointed out its not sanzon-iwagumi in the "truest" sense. Then you say that person is wrong when the only thing you have to back up what you say is a misunderstanding of what Mr. Amano says in his book:

"This is an Iwagumi layout with Ryuo Stone. In this simple layout made by three main stones, five different types of plants with different heights were arranged. In Iwagumi layout, the balance is especially important. A regular pruning of the plant is necessary for keeping the balance of rock arrangement."

- p. 44, 2008 Catalogue

Nowhere does Mr. Amano call it sanzon-iwagumi although it can be called that in a very literal sense (three stones). However, sanzon-iwagumi implies Buddhist principles which aren't present in your layout. Is it sanzon-iwagumi? No, not in the strictest sense. Is it iwagumi layout? Yes, it is as it consists of stone as a main feature. Is it ugly or painful to look at? Not in the least. I definitely wouldn't mind having that sitting in my living room.

I think you are reading too much into what people are saying. Someone just pointed out some things and I think you are considering it an attack for some reason.

Charlie


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

like the first link said, the Sanzon (3 stone triad) can be used alone or in a larger rock arrangement....


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

well, the scape maybe technically wrong,:neutral: but here's some updates.





































thanks for your time.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Who cares if its technically wrong? Did you enjoy setting it up? Did you enjoy watching the plants grow under you TLC? Does it help your child gain an appreciation of nature? Is it pleasing to the eye and the mind? For me at least, the the answer to the last question is a resounding, yes! :biggrin1: That is what this hobby is all about.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Bunbuku said:


> Who cares if its technically wrong? Did you enjoy setting it up? Did you enjoy watching the plants grow under you TLC? Does it help your child gain an appreciation of nature? Is it pleasing to the eye and the mind? For me at least, the the answer to the last question is a resounding, yes! :biggrin1: That is what this hobby is all about.


What he said! If it looks good go with it and don't let anyone say elsewise.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

If all anyone did was the exact same cookie cutter representations there wouldn't really be an art form to appreciate here. I'm not saying I don't like/ appreciate the historic value of traditional "Sanzon" I like your set up, and if you like it don't worry about what others think. Many a great artist was not appreciated in his day. In short: do what _*you*_ like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

*eace: GREAT* work!!!


----------



## wfvanwielink (Feb 9, 2009)

Love the tank, nice and clean look!


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

a couple of update pics for anyone interested.



















the liliaeopsis is growing at a fast rate now, faster than the HC, which surprised me. i might even take the HC out all together. still undecided.

it may not be an iwagumi in the traditional sense, but it's growing well.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

What is this plant doing at the very top, very interesting formation, I really enjoy the scape, and again I don't care if it is technically one thing or another, it gives me peace, so you have accomplished that much (for me at least  )


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

that's filled in quite well!

I suggest keeping the HC in, it gives a border to the scape from the glass.....


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

saintly said:


> it may not be an iwagumi in the traditional sense, but it's growing well.


Actually, its very iwagumi 

The center growth between the rocks could stand a bit of trimming imo but the growth looks very nice. Also, it seems that the lilaeopsis is forming a little bit of a hedge line where the HC stops. You might have to keep that part trimmed a little lower than the rest or go with some intermediate/transition plant.

Otherwise, not really much to say except good job.

Charlie


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

have you tought abouth eleocharis vivipara at the background?


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Fantastic layout and health growth..........

Regards, Pepe.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

many thanks for the encouragement.

here is a picture taken from the side. i keep slowly adding rummie nose tetras. i ihave 16 so far.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Saintly, it is beautiful. So clean and peaceful.

And I never worry about whether something is "exactly" this or that. Are judges coming to your living room to decide which lines it fits between? 

The beauty you have created is what's important, and you've definitely done that.

If it were mine, I would try to do away with that straight line between HC and the next plant; either round it into curves or group them to weave between one another, or trim so that the change is more gradual as another poster suggested.


----------

